# Tenrec sp?



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Saw a couple of these whilst in mauritius,are they a species of tenrec? (apologies for photo quality,i dont have a fancy camera!)


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks like a tenrec to me!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

would say, one of the 20-30 species of shrew tenrec if it is.. (as in not the spiney ones.. there are 4 subfamilies of tenrecs, spiney is one, furred is a second...)

good link here on tenrecs 

IUCN/SSC Afrotheria Specialist Group: Tenrecs


tho.. it has to be said, the more i look at it.. the more i think it is a shrew.. maybe a musk shrew? 










N


----------

